# 86 and 77 the same?



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

if the only difference between two tanks is one is 4" higher (where height isn't important) is it worth it to go 86?
there is a chance 86 is 2" wider to but otherwise is it worth it still?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I would say depends how much a price difference, but I am willing to bet the bigger one cost a bit more, in that case I would say no its not worth it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I say get the bigger one


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I say get the bigger one if the price isn't much more.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

go big


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

go big, unless the price gap is big then I would stick with the shorter one, because they will both have the same surface area unless you think the other one is actually 2 inches wider


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

alright! sounds good. Im going to 86. If it works out good it will serve as good practice and maybe after a year I can have a bigger tank. At least it will give me something to look forward to if I do good.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Good luck and let us know how it all goes down.


----------

